# Beef with Dry Spice Rub



## deeppitbbq (Jun 10, 2007)

Beef with Dry Spice Rub

3 tablespoons firmly packed brown sugar
1 tablespoon yellow mustard seeds
1 tablespoon whole ciriander seeds
1 tablespoon black peppercorns
4 cloves garlic
1-1/2 to 2 lbs. beef top round (London Broil) steak, about 1-1/2 inches thick
Vegetable or olive oil
Salt

Place sugar, mustard seeds, coriander seeds, peppercorns and garlic in blender or food processor; process until seeds and garlic are crushed. Rub beef with oil; pat on spice mixture. Season generouslyy with salt.

Lightly oil hot grid to prevent sticking. Grill beef, on covered grill over medium low heat till prefered doneness. Let stand 5 minutes before cutting across the grain into diagonal slices.


----------



## Marcus (Jun 21, 2007)

deeppitbbq said:
			
		

> Beef with Dry Spice Rub
> 
> 3 tablespoons firmly packed brown sugar
> 1 tablespoon yellow mustard seeds
> ...


 
Mmmm.  Sugared steak.  Sounds good!


----------

